# Quelle mémoire pour un G4 MDD 1ghz?



## coranglet (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
je voudrais augmenter la ram de mon G4 MDD 1ghz au moyen de 2 barettes DDR de 520 Mo chacune. J'ai lu sur le site "offtek" qu'il faut des ddr 266 pour les 520 Mo alors qu'ils préconisent les DDR 333 pour les barettes de 125 et 250 Mo. Du coup j'ai un petit doute. Pourquoi des DDR 266 pour une barette de plus grande capacité?
J'ai vu que pour les dual 1 ghz c'est du DDR 333, et à partir de 1,25 ghz même en mono c'est la même chose. Je pense que l'un d'entre vous pourra dissiper ce petit doute...... Thanks!


----------



## jerG (30 Décembre 2009)

Tu trouveras sûrement ton bonheur ici :http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/encyclopedie-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-240136.html


----------



## Invité (30 Décembre 2009)

Regarde chez Mactracker tu trouveras toutes les spécificités pour la Ram :

Type of RAM Slots: 4 - PC-2100 (1.0 GHz), or 4 - PC-2700 (dual 1.25 GHz+) 2.5v, 
unbuffered, 8-byte, nonparity 184-pin DDR SDRAM


----------



## coranglet (30 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour le tuyau! A + 
jean-michel

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

Merci à tous, avec ça je vais pouvoir me débrouiller!


----------



## coranglet (2 Janvier 2010)

Je suis allé me documenter sur les sites que vous m'avez indiqué, et j'ai trouvé que la ram correspondante à mon mon G4  mono 1ghz est de la ddr ram pc 2100.
Je suis allé voir  chez mc way et n'ai rien trouvé de cette référence.
En revanche ils ont de la pc 2700 qui fonctionne avec les G4 1.25 ghz mono et bipro.
Je me suis laissé dire que cette ram pouvait fonctionner sur ma machine sans problème particulier, de la même façon que la pc 133 fonctionne sue les premiers g4 équipés de pc 100.  Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2010)

A priori celle-là doit fonctionner.


----------



## coranglet (2 Janvier 2010)

Bon je vais donc les acheter. Ce qui est bizarre c'est que sur le site offtek les barettes sont bien moins chères que chez Mc way......

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------

Je viens d'avoir une l'info suivante: La ddr PC 2700 fonctionne sur un G4 prévu pour des PC 2100 à condition d'enlever les PC 2100 déjà installée.... Si c'est vrai c'est ennuyeux ça!


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Janvier 2010)

Ces barettes http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3747/memoire-kit-2-go-2-x-1-go-ddr-400-mhz-pc3200-g5-imac-g5.html ,fonctionnent sur mes emacs , alors peut etre sur le votre?


----------



## jerG (2 Janvier 2010)

coranglet a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir une l'info suivante: La ddr PC 2700 fonctionne sur un G4 prévu pour des PC 2100 à condition d'enlever les PC 2100 déjà installée.... Si c'est vrai c'est ennuyeux ça!



C'est possible il est vrai que sur certains ordinateurs de bureau on doit fonctionner avec des paires identiques en tout point. Maintenant il est claire que la DDR PC 2100 ne se fait plus et que la PC-2700 est normalement compatible (il me semble en plus que la PC-2100 était plus chère que la 2700). 
Par exemple, si je veux passer à 1,25 Go sur mon iBook G4 on ne trouve plus que de la PC-2700. À priori, il n'y a pas de conflits avec la PC-2100 soudée à la carte mère la seule chose est que la mémoire se cale sur la fréquence la plus basse (266 MHz pour la 2100 contre 333 MHz pour la 2700).


----------



## coranglet (3 Janvier 2010)

Christophe es tu sûr que ces barettes fonctionnent sur un G4? Elles sont plutôt destinées à un G5 non? 
Pour répondre à jerG: J'ai ouvert ma "bête" récemment acquise. 
J'ai découvert ceci: Une barette DDR PC 2100 250 mo et une DDR PC 2700 512 mo! Et ça fonctionne! 
Je vais donc commencer par ajouter deux barettes de 512 PC 2700 et, si tout se passe bien,  je remplacerai la 250 mo pour pousser l'ordi jusqu'à 2 GO. 
ça devrait me donner une machine sympathique........
Merci  à tous pour vos conseils, je vous tiens au courant!!!!!!


----------



## christophe2312 (4 Janvier 2010)

oui elle fonctionnent parfaitement, pas de kernel depuis 2ans
A voir si ce sont les memes demandent sur votre machine


----------



## coranglet (8 Janvier 2010)

Rectification!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! La pc 2100 266(d'origine)  n'est pas reconnue par le G4. Seule la pc 2700 333 apparaît dans le menu pomme. On peut en déduire qu'il y a incompatibilité entre les deux types de mémoire. De toute façon la 2100 n'est plus fabriquée. Donc faites gaffe les gars si vous achetez un G4 mdd  dont vous voulez étendre RAM. Vérifiez le type de ram déjà installée.


----------



## coranglet (8 Janvier 2010)

Modif à ce que j'ai avancé précédemment. Les deux types RAM fonctionnent ensemble. L'une d'elles n'étaient pas enfoncée à fond dans le slot, chose à laquelle il faut faire attention en installant une barette RAM.......


----------



## christophe2312 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour 
Elle fonctionnent a la vitesse 333 au lieu de 400 simplement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=255082&hl=overclock emac&st=30

pour info 

memoire g4  modele


----------



## coranglet (9 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour Christophe,
Merci pour l'info. Alors voilà: J'ai trouvé deux PCC 2700  512 mo D'occasion. Avec celle qui est déjà en place ça fera 3. Reste la 2100 256 que je compte aussi remplacer. Si je met une 3200 comme tu me le conseilles il n'y aura pas de conflit? Bien sûr elle fonctionnerait  en 333......


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2010)

coranglet a dit:


> Bonjour Christophe,
> Merci pour l'info. Alors voilà: J'ai trouvé deux PCC 2700  512 mo D'occasion. Avec celle qui est déjà en place ça fera 3. Reste la 2100 256 que je compte aussi remplacer. Si je met une 3200 comme tu me le conseilles il n'y aura pas de conflit? Bien sûr elle fonctionnerait  en 333......



Non c'est bon, j'avais le même powermac et j'avais des 2100, 2700 et 3200 et 2go de ram en tout.


----------



## coranglet (9 Janvier 2010)

Addendum: La pc 2700 333mhz est en ce moment moins chère que la 3200 chez Mc way, et dans la mesure où barette de 1ghz n'augmentera pas la mémoire d'autant dans un G4, enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris  dans ma logique implacable hi hi  hi.


----------



## JPTK (10 Janvier 2010)

coranglet a dit:


> Addendum: La pc 2700 333mhz est en ce moment moins chère que la 3200 chez Mc way, et dans la mesure où barette de 1ghz n'augmentera pas la mémoire d'autant dans un G4, enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris  dans ma logique implacable hi hi  hi.



Par contre nous on entrave que dalle à ton post :rateau:


----------



## coranglet (11 Janvier 2010)

Apparemment il y en a qui ont compris et qui m'ont aidé. Qu'ils en soient à nouveau remerciés. Relis bien, tu comprendras que j'ai eu à un moment donné une erreur d'appréciation, sur un problème supposé de compatibilité entre deux types de mémoires. C'était au final l'une des barettes qui était mal enfichée dans son slot. Entraves tu maintenant?
Salutations.


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2010)

J'avais compris ton problème puisque j'y ai répondu également 
C'est ton avant dernier post qui était pas clair... 



> La pc 2700 333mhz est en ce moment moins chère que la 3200 chez Mc way, *et dans la mesure où barette de 1ghz n'augmentera pas la mémoire d'autant dans un G4*



Ça veut rien dire, c'est la vitesse de la mémoire qui ne change pas, pas l'augmentation de la mémoire qui elle reste la même  Et ce sont des barrettes dont la capacité s'exprime en giga octets (go) et non pas en megahertz et encore moins en gigahertz dans le cas présent.


----------



## coranglet (15 Janvier 2010)

Oui effectivement j'ai fait une grosse erreur d'inattention. Je voulais écrire  1Go!
Avec tout ça on finit par s'emmêler les pinceaux! En fait ça a été un long parcours pour moi de passer d'un G4 digital audio à un mdd. Ce ne sont pas du tout les mêmes barettes mémoires. Si j'avais eu le choix j'aurais acheté un G5, mais la carte pci de mon interface MAO (digidesign digi 001) est alimentée en 2,5 volts (ou 3 ,sais plus!) alors que les ports pci du G5 sont en 5 volts paraît il. Les derniers mdd restaient donc la dernière solution pour continuer à pouvoir me servir de mon interface, avec un ordi compatible le plus récent possible. Bon j'arrête parce que je vais être hors sujet là! Merci et toutes mes excuses...


----------

